# Restoration Hardware set sale



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

I just saw that there is a half price sale ($125+ $17 shipping) on a Tomy 63' set made exclusively for Restoration Hardware. It features a couple Cobra Daytona coupes-a silver one and a black one.

Looks like alot of 9" curves, but there's also a banked curve set, crossover, and lots of elevation changes.

It's at www.restorationhardware.com, search for slot car.

There are also several diecast Shelby cars on sale on that site, found under Gifts, Hobbies and Interests.


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Does anybody know if these cars are set specific?*

I really like the cars a lot, especially the Black one.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

I just noticed that these cars are the 'clear' versions. You can see the 'spare tire' through the back window on the shot of the cars on the terminal track with the controllers. 

Wish there was an easy way to get the track piece details for exclusive sets. It seems the stores never give that info.


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

OK, finally getting to the bottom of this. I found a thread on the other forum from late 10/08 where Steve at Racemasters (Wahoo) talks about this set.

The cars are set-only. The track is the Giant Raceway, with silver guardrails and some silver track graphics specifically for that company.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I would say is someone was in the market for a Giant Raceway anyway this would be a good deal. I assume the retail price is about the same as the regular set. I guess if you really like the cars in those colors you could buy the set and sell the track. I don't know AFX Tomy prices well enough to say what track pieces are worth. There are about 6-8 1/8th curve sections, the bigger bank curve set, but sadly, a ton of 9" curves too.. The silver guard rail is a nice touch too..


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

slotcarman12078 said:


> . . . The silver guard rail is a nice touch . . .


And seriously long overdue from AFX. Maybe they will start doing this for all their sets.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

EAHORC news had a picture of another RH-exclusive Cobra back in November.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Weird. Not exactly the first place I would go looking for hobby, much less slot car products. A new leather sofa or a new claw foot bathtub perhaps, but an AFX racing set? Huh? What could possibly be more obscure? I guess selling AFX racing sets at Victorias Secret stores would be a little weirder, but if the set had lots of curves, then maybe it would make sense.

If AFX wants to create an exclusive place to shop they should put little hobby areas inside of woman's clothing and shoe stores (i.e., 98.5 percent of all the stores in a typical American shopping mall) with hobby products. You know how some stores have (or used to have) little play areas for the kiddies to play while the parents shopped. Do the same thing for the hubbies who would otherwise be fighting over bench seating out in the common areas, kind of like the the McDonalds Playland model.


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

AFX sells the Giant set for $180, but it has the tri-power pack. 

Here are some individual track prices from the AFX site, with the quantities of some pieces in this Giant set.

12" banked curve set $15
15" straights, qty 13 $88
15" 1/8 curve, qty 1 $8
12" 1/8 curve, qty 2 $14
9" straight, qty 4 $20
6" straight, qty 4 $20
etc, etc

Of course you may be able to find these pieces cheaper, but the individual prices add up fast.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Too bad...*

If I was in the market for extra track I'd buy one. They're pretty nice for set cars and I could see myself keeping them instead of unloading them in trades, which is what I've always done in the past. nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I've bought sets just for the cars also, sometimes you get great deals. Could you post some car pics??? Thanks...RM


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

*Afxtoo's marketing plan*

"I guess selling AFX racing sets at Victorias Secret stores would be a little weirder, but if the set had lots of curves, then maybe it would make sense.

Do the same thing for the hubbies who would otherwise be fighting over bench seating out in the common areas, kind of like the the McDonalds Playland model."

How cool would that be to hang out in the lingerie department and racing slots?

Jim


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

T-jetjim said:


> How cool would that be to hang out in the lingerie department and racing slots?


There's a joke in there somewhere...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

tjd241 said:


>


Thanks for the pics!!! I likes em, just can't justify buying all the track for the cars, $141.49. If they were 55's, well maybe??? ... RM


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I assume Racemasters and RH are doing a new version of the set, and that this (from eahorc news) is one of the cars:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

82whiskey said:


> There's a joke in there somewhere...


it would have to be a good track to get me to wear the lingerie!


----------

